# Going out sat, 24 Dec, couple spots open.



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Might be a long shot.....Anybody want to tag along? A few bucks for gas. 1 maybe 2 spots. Leaving from Destin. Boat ramp on Okaloosa Island at 8ish.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Man...I wish I had seen this last night. I'll PM you my details if you ever need to fill a spot in the future. I'm only 15 minutes from Okaloosa Island.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Thanks Ron...*

The trip was great
Here is the Video.. First time with a GoPro
and first time Editing a Video



:notworthy:


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

republishing. link up in a few


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video. Those seas look a lot better than when we were out there in the morning. It was pretty rough just in the bay.
Dallis didn't accidentally forget that he brought any bananas on the boat did he. :whistling:


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*Bananas*

Heck NO I learned last time. I didnt even eat one the day before!!!




MillerTime said:


> Nice video. Those seas look a lot better than when we were out there in the morning. It was pretty rough just in the bay.
> Dallis didn't accidentally forget that he brought any bananas on the boat did he. :whistling:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

dallis said:


> Heck NO I learned last time. I didnt even eat one the day before!!!


Haha its all good. We didn't get skunked that day anyways.


----------

